# Delonghi Magnifica making espresso too fast!



## Dazzystar (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi All,

My ESAM4200 which I've only had for a week produces an espresso in about 5 - 7 seconds despite being on the finest grind setting. The pucks produced are firm and dryish. Does anyone know if you can modify these beasts to slow down the pour?

Cheers

Daz


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

If its on its finest setting then it doesnt sound right, is it a blade or burr grinder, how old is it, what beans are you using?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Ahh, see its a burr grinder.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

is that for the one cup or two cup option ?

from the video i watched it looks like you can adjust the volume of the coffee with the second knob,, are you making the smallest or the largest available?

when are you starting your time,, from the preinfusion stage or from the actual pour?

Just watched a clip of the machine in action on you tube and it doesnt look like it took more than 10 \ 15 seconds


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

I used to turn it to the finest setting and volume to half, then manually stop the pour but you'll still be pushed to get it much past a 15 second shot. You need to use fairly dark roast beans also, the little grinder inside can't take anything medium/light, you end up with a quick pour and weak shot. I'm not sure if you can mod it


----------



## Dazzystar (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I've been looking for any kind of mods but to no avail. If you could put more than one scoop of pre-ground into the machine that would be good but for some reason you can't as it may clog up the machine apparently. The time to pour is when it starts coming out of the spouts on a single cup. I have the strength setting at about two thirds to the right and the volume about one third up which fills my espresso cup correctly.

What a shame there is no setting that can reduce the pump pressure and hopefully the pour rate. I've seen a video from Delonghi showing it coming out in drips if the grind is too fine....how the hell did they do that???


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Dazzystar said:


> If you could put more than* one scoop of pre-ground *into the machine that would be good
> 
> I've seen a video from Delonghi showing it coming out in drips *if the grind is too fine*....how the hell did they do that???


Ditch the pre ground : you've gone to the trouble of buying a bean to cup machine but are feeding it pre ground. To me that makes no sense at all.

If you were to buy some nice fresh beans and use those im pretty sure it would be a slower pour. You would then be able to adjust the grind setting on the machine and get it to the point of coming out in drips them back the grinder off a notch on the setting and you should get a slower pour.

I can assure you if i stuck pre ground in my gaggia classic I could stand on the tamper and the pour would still be fast and there would be nothing I could do about that.

Fresh beans is the answer,, look on the *rave* website, buy more than £25 and you get free delivery.

Even if this doesnt for some reason slow the pour down you will still be making better tasting coffee than you are now.


----------



## Dazzystar (Nov 30, 2014)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Ditch the pre ground : you've gone to the trouble of buying a bean to cup machine but are feeding it pre ground. To me that makes no sense at all.
> 
> If you were to buy some nice fresh beans and use those im pretty sure it would be a slower pour. You would then be able to adjust the grind setting on the machine and get it to the point of coming out in drips them back the grinder off a notch on the setting and you should get a slower pour.
> 
> ...


I only use beans not pre-ground. Going to try my Monmouth beans today which I bought yesterday and let you know.


----------



## Dazzystar (Nov 30, 2014)

Oh boy!!! I never thought beans could be so different. I put the Monmouth beans in and it came out as a dribble...my dream has been answered. I backed the grinder back a couple of notches and now have an excellent espresso!

Thanks all who took the time to answer my questions as well!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Result!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

So what beans were you using before - supermarket? If so the difference is due to the freshness. Glad it's sorted now you've got good beans from Monmouth.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> If you were to buy some nice fresh beans and use those im pretty sure it would be a slower pour.
> 
> Fresh beans is the answer





Dazzystar said:


> Oh boy!!! I never thought beans could be so different. I put the Monmouth beans in and it came out as a dribble...my dream has been answered. I backed the grinder back a couple of notches and now have an excellent espresso!
> 
> Thanks all who took the time to answer my questions as well!


Thanks for letting us know.

Thought that would be the case and glad it was & that you are now enjoying your coffee & machine


----------

